# British reality show "Lad's Army"



## gun plumber (28 Jan 2011)

Discovered this little gem completely by accident, and glad I did.

Concept- It's 1950 in England. National service is mandatory for all males 18 to 24. 30 kids from 2003 have volunteered to live, eat and train in the recruit depot for the Essex Regiment circa 1950.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV16-AyROD0

link is to episode 1 part 1. The rest can be found on youtube.
Enjoy and comment.


----------



## DexOlesa (28 Jan 2011)

Sounds a lot like the Canadian version they did a while back for Pilots flying the Lanc. Will look into it. Thanks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2011)

"What are you smiling at?  Do you fancy me?"

The more things change, the more they stay the same.....  ;D


----------

